# Roof Leaking at Step Flashing



## Bossssss (Aug 14, 2020)

I have a roof leaking at the step flashing, where an upper-level wall/siding intersects with a lower level roofline (garage roof). The siding was replaced 2 years ago and I can see that they used nails to attach the j-channel at the bottom of the wall along the roofline. So more than likely those nails are going through the step flashing. Do you think that it could be leaking at those nail holes? The roof was replaced maybe ~15 years ago and I’m guessing the step flashing it at least that old (the home was built in 1993). Any advice would be much appreciated.

Here are some pics for reference.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/T75266fCvYzXahVy7 6

Thanks for the help!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Your pic link is broken. Try uploading your pic/s to an image host and posting that link. Imgur is safe and user friendly.


https://imgur.com/


----------



## Bossssss (Aug 14, 2020)

Sorry the link was broken. Here is an updated link.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/T75266fCvYzXahVy7


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You are probably correct in assuming there's a problem with the step flashing at or uphill from where the water is entering the attic.


----------

